# Inside Kung Fu Magazine.



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

The current issue, which is not yet pictured here, has stories on:

Southern Praying Mantis Kung Fu
The Passing of Brendan Lai of Seven Star Mantis
The Passing of T.T. Liang of Tai Chi
Commentary by Doc Fai Wong on their Kung Fu Fora


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Additionally, David Carradine is now contributing a monthly column to the magazine.

I have difficulty seeing this as a bonus.


----------



## chufeng (Nov 22, 2002)

I saw an interview between David Carradine an Johnny Carson on the Tonight Show MANY years ago...at the time he was the star of "Kung Fu," but the interview went something along the lines of:

Johnny...So do you know any martial arts?

David... No, I'm a dancer...

Johnny...Do you really believe that stuff that you say?

David...Can you believe some of the things I have to say? But, I will say this, there are real Chinese (I can't recall whether he says they are monks, or not) advisors in the wings to keep it authentic.

Johnny...but some of the stuff you do looks so real.

David...It's all choreographed ... David Chow choreographs everything ... and in slow motion you can make just about anything look amazing.

This is from a long time ago, and only from memory, so it may not be totally accurate...but that's the way I remember it.

...and Now David is a teacher?

Of course, he may have actually developed an appreciation of the martial arts and actually trained...I don't know...I hope he has learned something that he can pass on...but, I agree with Arnisador, I don't see his position in that tabloid as a plus.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## yilisifu (Nov 22, 2002)

I am very sorry to hear of the passing of Brendan Lai (who I knew well) and Master T.T. Liang who was a truly great Taiji teacher.  The world has lost two fine men.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 23, 2002)

The passing of these men will be felt by many.  Their knowledge was vast.  May the rest in peace.
Shadow:asian:


----------



## chufeng (Nov 23, 2002)

I wonder how much knowledge was lost with these two...

Too many "old ones" take their best secrets to the grave with them.

I'm sorry to see them leave; but, I am even more sorry if they did not pass as much as they could to a senior student. 

No disrespect intended in this post...I really am sorry that we've lost two great teachers.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 25, 2002)

From some interview or article I read years ago:

"David Carradine is as good a martial artist as I am an actor."
                                     -Chuck Norris

May not be exact, but that's the gist of it.


Cthulhu


----------



## brianhunter (Dec 24, 2002)

I read his column this month and he basically stated he started as an actor and grew into studying all these years. Be interesting to see how he gets down to the meat of things though if his column stays regularly.


----------



## carl (Dec 25, 2002)

Now do you see what Inside KF magazine is?
Forums like this are the only hope.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carl _
> *Forums like this are the only hope. *



Indeed!

The magazines are certainly ruled by their advertisers.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 25, 2002)

Heard a rumor about a sci-fi con in Canada that had David C as a guest a few years back..... had something to do with heavy heavy drinking, and very unprofessional behavior (such as challenging con security to a fight).  I have little respect for him as a martial artist.  Ok actor, but not someone who I would consider an expert.

Of all the MA mags, IKF seems to be decent though.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2002)

I have to agree that Inside Kung Fu is better than many of its competitors, most noticeably Black Belt Mag.


----------



## brianhunter (Dec 25, 2002)

Well I know some of the magazines do sell out and become media machines. I don't like this it would be nice to have someone truly trying to promote and express the arts without other motives. A positive aspect to this demon could be the fact of simple increased exposure and could be a door way for someone looking to delve in further! It might lead someone into the art and once they have been in it for a while, if they are truly seeking their way they will someday be able to discern crap from fact for themselves.

So there is some good in some evils


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2002)

The current issue (Feb. 2003) has their Persons of the Year.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2002)

Is anyone else being spammed by them  (for Action Martial Arts Magazine <actionmarartmag@mindspring.com)? I get it at my home address and at work as well! Complaints have been ineffective.


----------



## Radhnoti (Jan 27, 2003)

I've come to like Kung Fu Qigong.  On occasion they do bore me with their lineage charts that seem to be worked into every story though.  Guess that's the downside to what I see as "depth" in their articles.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes, it's well-done but it's often _too_ specific for my tastes!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2003)

The March 2003 issue of Inside Kung Fu has a memorial article concerning Brendan Lai.


----------



## yilisifu (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes, they featured his last interview with them.  I knew Brendan quite well.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2003)

I knew of him of course but never had the chance to meet him.


----------

